# Mounted Games!



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

hey, yer i have mounted games, it is quite a good sport. do u compete at a state or national level??


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

sorry to ask, but would someone mind explaining what that is exactly?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not good at explaining it but I do english mounted games!!! Here are a few pics of my friend/and I at nationals !!!!

#1. Tight turn!!!!!!!!!!!









#2. The other horse so blocked that amazing shot!!!!!









#3. Crawl qucker!!! 









#4. Ok so maybe I over vaulted the little pony  









#5. I hate stepping stones!!!!









#6. Just about to vault!!!










Ok I should probably stop with the pics ha ha ha I have sooooo many!!!  

wild_spot do you do english or western mounted games???


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i wish we had games around here...... all we have is the 4-H show at the fair every year..... at camp I've done some mounted games and when I was in riding lessons, but they were simplier....... at camp because the horses lack ability and then at lessons because I was only 7.... not a whole lot you can do at 7 when riding a horse that is 16 + hh.....


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

we have mounted games at local shows but not as many different types as brittx6x6 showed! we have bending, keyhole,bonfield bounce, barrels(smaller course then the rodeo size) and flags. i love it!  especially the barrels!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I compete at state each year, also in our MGA ( independent ) and I have been first reserve for nationals. trying out again this year.

we have hundreds of games here, we just pick which ones we do at comps.

when i'm on my home computer i'll upload some pics :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry Paintlover!
forgot to explain...
To put it simply its games on horseback.
but its actually very complicated!
its short races, and each race will incorporate different skills,
i.e. putting a ball on/taking it off a cone, vaulting on or off, bending through poles, picking up flags, etc.
this is all done VERY fast at the higher levels.
mostly it is played in teams of five, with four riding in each race,
but you can also run individuals and pairs.
You need a fast, agile pony who isn't spooky and who won't get too hyped up!
I love it :]


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

asdfekld that looks soo fun! I wish had a mounted games thingy majiggy here.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

That sounds like a lot of fun. We have done some similar kinds of games at some of our shows, but they were not part of any official mounted game type thing - still fun though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some pictures of me doing MG...


















































And I have so many more!
Im going to my first MG squad training weekend tomorrow, after the flu.
I can't wait, I missed it, I think my pony did too!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

where are you abby?

The Mounted Games Association (MGA) has branches in loads of countries, America, Britian, Germany, etc. If you want to check it out then the website for the international MGA is www.mounted-games.org/imga/ you can find links to all of the countries :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

And Britt, I have to agree, I hate stepping stones! and Hurdles!
I recognise all the games your doing, Do you ride with MGA?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry Britt, I only just saw your question!
I've only ever heard of one type of MG,
But your pics look the same as what I do, So i suppose english?
Australia is hosting the MGA worlds this year,
I'm so excited!
I wish i was good enough to make our team, but alas i'm not.
it's going to be awesome to watch though!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I could never afford to get seriously into horses when I was younger so I never joined pony club or anything (that's mostly where people do mounted games in the UK) and never had my own horse. I really wish I could have done it though! Bit to old now...

Here are some videos I took of it at the Royal Welsh show:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDbsoC2hxc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBF8eYAaVYM


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha I'm not being rude but your face looked funny.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very very neat. I wish I had something like that growing up.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Never too old!
MGA holds opens and veterans classes.
They often beat the juniors!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? Nice! I'm only 5'5" or so, but have NO vertical at all... I can't even vault onto a 13hh pony


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha haa ha no offense taken!
I have the ugliest comptetition face,
its when i want him to go faster, lol.
it gets worse than that


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

lol your face looks just fine...some awesome pictures btw!! 
My daughters muck around...mind you they are riding 16.2hh Thoroughbreds, and watching them bend over and grab a tennis ball out of a bucket is hillerous!! Poor Horse doesnt kno what she is doing.

Our PC (pony club) has fun days like that... hehe lots of fun..
esp for rev heads lol :lol:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

wild_spot I am trying to convince my dad to let me go to worlds to watch. I compete in PC and MGAA (mounted games across america) I love it soooooo much. After show jumping and dressage, its nice to get a way and let my pony have fun!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe i'll try and teach Vega some of that stuff (any myself too) I looks like a lot of fun to do once in a while


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It is loads of fun :]
I just got back from a squad training weekend.
very sore, but very happy!
It's so good for the horses,
very suppling and they get so calma nd with put up with anything.
Brit, that's awesome!
You should definately come, it's going to be spectacular.
I might be coming to America later in the yar with our MGA, 
for a friendly competition with you guys, should be fun!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

_When we have our Gymkhana's we have games like these, but when we do them it's nothing like that!
The horses aren't used to such excitement and go round the bend, lots of us tend to fall off. :lol: My horse is awful, he can't stand still for a second and he hates the atmosphere with all the people and cheering. It's a nightmare. :lol: 
It must be such fun on a great games pony. _


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It is :]
They love it too,
well I know my pony does.
He practically does it himself now!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My pony tends to do them my himself too ha ha ha. I could probably go through the whole pole bending warm up with no hands ha ha ha, although I have a feeling I may not a pole down instead of my pony ha ha ha.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

ok these sound fun....i want in!!! but first can someone explain to me exactly WHAT they are????


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My friend's kids competed at the QLD states last year. Their first time doing mounted games as well. They did one comp before states just so they could qualify. They did pretty well, finishing in the top 10. They'll be going again this year as well.
It's fun to muck around with, but I wouldn't do it competitively. My horse is no where near sane enough for it lol


----------

